# Pigeons in an aviary?



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

What breed of pigeons do well in a pigeon aviary? Like an aviary that has a few nesting boxes in it. What do you do in the winter? Will the pigeons do just fine in a nesting box?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

Depends somewhat if you were thinking fancy pigeons or homing or 'everyday' pigeons. I'm not sure how winter-hardy all the fancy breeds are without supplementary heating. Sure some on here will know. But pigeons generally are fine in an aviary if they have plenty of flying space and accomodations.

We have an aviary full of rescued pigeons, ferals and unwanted ex-racers. Some are flightless, some have had illnesses or have other disabilities and would not last long outside.

We have a 42 feet long aviary with a good sheltered area at each end (one is quite a large shed), with more than enough next boxes to go round. Most of the pigeons are paired up, so we replace eggs with plastic ones. They also have plenty of places to perch, as well as using the spare nest boxes. Some hold onto the same nest box forever and defend against all comers, others like to move around from one to another. A few contrary pairs will nest in the closed areas on the floor 

I don't know if your handle is any clue to your location, but if you get very cold winters I'd certainly suggest that you'd want a fully sheltered section with the nest boxes inside it. 


Our shelters are open where they meet the flight sections, but could be closed off if necessary (but we don't really get very severe winters in our part of the UK). 

They do like to have a few V-perches and ours also have a choice of long flat perches or tree branches across and at points around the aviary.

Guess what they have and how many birds will just depend on what space you can give them.

John


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Would you keep them out of the aviary for a few days so they nest in the boxes not on the floor in the aviary?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I would not think you would need to stop them being in the flight pen, as pigeons normally prefer to nest in a box or otherwise under cover anyway. Their wild ancestors would have been nesting in caves and on sheltered ledges.

Ours have free choice what they do ... we try to make it as natural as possible for them. But, they don't actually nest in the flight sections, only inside the shelters where the boxes are - it's just that a few nest on the floor of the shelters instead of in the boxes. Of course, some have disabled wings, or have paired with birds who cannot fly, so they are special cases. 

John


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

My "aviary" is 8' wide, 16 ' long and 10' high. One half the length is fully enclosed walls with 16 nest boxes attached to the enclosed end wall. The roof is fully covered, with sky lights at the wire walled end. Rafters and horizontal wall studs for perches. I keep all sorts of rescues, homers and racers, a fan tail and one flightless in there 24/7, 12 months a year..but this is So. Cal. Just remember pigeons do fine in snow conditions too, if they are otherwise healthy. And in a community like this, the egg replacement regimen is VERY important.  Some will nest on the floor, but since I replace the eggs anyway, I let them do what they want.


----------



## lil_jess (May 2, 2006)

I think any kinds of pigeon will do good in the aviaries...But I would recommend Indian Fantail...As they stand out the best in the aviaries with others kinds of birds...Just my thought...


----------

